# Modify the graphics card BIOS can deceive GPU-Z? plz



## member0011 (Jan 8, 2010)

My English is poor, I hope you can understand

EVERET displayed is correct, but GPU-Z shows the wrong


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2010)

this seems to be one of those faked cards that have been going around in the apac area. it is not a nvidia 9400 gt as the driver string shows


----------



## member0011 (Jan 8, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> this seems to be one of those faked cards that have been going around in the apac area. it is not a nvidia 9400 gt as the driver string shows



I know this is fake card, PLEASE take a look at "GPU" message box, EVEREST correctly identified the piece of card is the core of "RV370X", but the GPU-Z was identified as "5B66", which is Why?


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 8, 2010)

the guys who modify the bios pick a device id that is not recognized by gpuz so people can't easily find out if their card is fake or not. i will add 5b66 to gpuz in the next release


----------



## member0011 (Jan 8, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> the guys who modify the bios pick a device id that is not recognized by gpuz so people can't easily find out if their card is fake or not. i will add 5b66 to gpuz in the next release



"5B66" is wrong, 
this card's GPU is  "RV370X"
I want to know why the GPU-Z recognize it as "5B66" 
By modifying the BIOS, can cheat GPU-Z? 
Let GPU-Z does not correctly identify the video card GPU models?
PLEASE............................


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 8, 2010)

what he is telling you is. the card has a fake bios on it so you cant tell if it is the card you bought or not. so it must not be the one you bought. unless you modified the bios yourself.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 8, 2010)

I changed the name of my GeForce 9800 GT, without editing the BIOS, by changing the namestring in the .inf file for the driver, for my particular card's DeviceID 0605. All this did though was change the name, not make the card completely unidentifiable. You can probably change the DevID in BIOS to reflect your real card (ATI X-series.)


----------



## member0011 (Jan 9, 2010)

GPU! GPU!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2010)

i think what he's asking is, how come everest can ID it properly, and GPU-Z cant


----------



## member0011 (Jan 9, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i think what he's asking is, how come everest can ID it properly, and GPU-Z cant



YES YES


----------



## jimmyz (Jan 9, 2010)

Like W1zzard said it is due to the fact GPU-Z looks for a particular device ID. everest uses a different method. W1zzard said he will update the database but cards with a hacked Bios will always be a problem. 
There is nothing wrong with GPU-Z, your card lied to it. 

On a side note I bet the driver installs are fun with that ATI/Nvidia hybrid..LOL


----------

